# Leash for Schutzhund & Harness



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first time posting in the Forum! 

I am looking for a good lead/line for bite work. I have a 10 week old puppy I am training in Schutzhund and I am looking for a lead that is light weight, strong and something I can use when he gets bigger. I have been using just his flat buckle collar and a 6ft lead. What do you recommend for length & width? If you have a website that would be great too! Do most people use the same line for tracking?

Also, any recommendation for a harness when he gets bigger? I personally don’t like quick release anything, I would much rather have a metal buckle. Also, I am looking for something with dual purpose…

Thanks J


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hallmarkk9.com
Elitek9.com
Zukak9.com (great leather work, lifetime guarantee)
Dogsportgear.com 
and of course leerburg.com

I have a 6ft and 3ft leather lead from Zuka K9, as well as one of their agitation collars. For tugs, prongs, other collars, and long leads.... I go to Hallmark K9.

The best way to start is to join a Schutzhund club or trainer, and get some ideas from them. Being that he's so young, you wont need too much right now. They will lead you in the right direction and tell you exactly what you need at each stage of his training.

As of harnesses: my friend has this harness. I use it for Duke and I love it. I will be getting one soon since Duke will be using that for a while.
RedLine K9 dog Harness: DogSport Gear


Good luck with your pup and have fun training! =)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you're prepared for the Schutzhund addiction!

For agitation work I use a 10ft nylon lead. I used to work with leather but found that it stretched and my dog could get in some cheap shots. I used a harness similar to the one Tricky posted and moved to the leather once from leerburg.com once my dog physically matured. 

The websites posted above should lead you to everything you're looking for!


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

This is my first Schutzhund dog but I have studied/watched Schutzhund for a long time. I was addicted back then :wild:

I am working with a club right now, I know all about Leerburg and Hallmark, Ray Allen & Elite K-9. Thanks for the ideas, I will look around some more. I like the redline harness too! 

I was looking at the gripper leads, are those any good?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Court said:


> This is my first Schutzhund dog but I have studied/watched Schutzhund for a long time. I was addicted back then :wild:
> 
> I am working with a club right now, I know all about Leerburg and Hallmark, Ray Allen & Elite K-9. Thanks for the ideas, I will look around some more. I like the redline harness too!
> 
> I was looking at the gripper leads, are those any good?



Sounds like you are all set then. Those are the best places for everything you will need.

It is very addictive. Have fun, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

It's taken me awhile to find the right dog I want to persue this sport with & I finally found him. I have a 3 yr old Shepherd I train in AKC Obedience & Tracking. I use a plain nylon harness and a 30ft tracking lead with him.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Court said:


> It's taken me awhile to find the right dog I want to persue this sport with & I finally found him. I have a 3 yr old Shepherd I train in AKC Obedience & Tracking. I use a plain nylon harness and a 30ft tracking lead with him.


Btw, I see you are also from Central FL. Always nice to see someone else in this area interested in Schutzhund training! Few and far in between! 

Are you going to watch the trial this weekend at SCO? Unfortunately, they pulled it down to only 1 day since they had a very small group of people sign up. It's only Saturday now. I was going to go Friday night, but it looks like I'll just have to wait for the next one to come around. 

If you don't mind me asking, which club did you go with here? I found a few decent ones, but ended up going with a private trainer with medium sized classes. I really enjoy where I am at, but am always curious to how other places are and how their training is.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

another good harness is the one by Bridgeport Equipment. I got the OE tracking harness and it fits well and he likes it a lot.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I use this one and love it! Ok this looks just like the one I have but I don't remember it costing that much. 

Padded Double Ultra Leather Quick Release Dog Harness - $84.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

As for lines I just use a 3 or 6ft leather leash or a 33ft nylon tracking line. I want to get a biothane one though.


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Btw, I see you are also from Central FL. Always nice to see someone else in this area interested in Schutzhund training! Few and far in between!
> 
> Are you going to watch the trial this weekend at SCO? Unfortunately, they pulled it down to only 1 day since they had a very small group of people sign up. It's only Saturday now. I was going to go Friday night, but it looks like I'll just have to wait for the next one to come around.


 
I completley agree, it's very hard to find people in this area that train for Schutzhund, I am lucky to know the people that I do. 
I don't think I will be going, I have training that day lol


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Court said:


> This is my first Schutzhund dog but I have studied/watched Schutzhund for a long time. I was addicted back then :wild:
> 
> I am working with a club right now, I know all about Leerburg and Hallmark, Ray Allen & Elite K-9. Thanks for the ideas, I will look around some more. I like the redline harness too!
> 
> I was looking at the gripper leads, are those any good?


Hi there! Tricky borrows my harness for Duke from dogsportgear- and of course I love it- it has the "quick release" but it has another tab that you have to press along with the sides to get it to release.

I have the 30 ft, 2 foot and tab in the gripper leads for Dooney- I like them- HOWEVER- I want to go find a long lunge line used for horses for her bitework. That material is much easier on the hands than the gripper lead or a leather lead.

So where in central florida are you training?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gripper lines will burn your hand if you don't wear gloves. I do have one as a tab, and use it often, love it!

I think a horse lunge line is easier and spongier for a long line. I also would put a few knots in it to grip(one at 6 ft is always my marker). I also like a long line that doesn't have a handle on the end. 
Bridgeport tracking harness is my choice for protection work, but I didn't use it long enough, so now I seem to be loaning it out(need to get it back!)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Court said:


> I completley agree, it's very hard to find people in this area that train for Schutzhund, I am lucky to know the people that I do.
> I don't think I will be going, I have training that day lol



Lol! Good reason to miss it!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I like the tubular nylon, 10', for protection. For young puppies, I have just used a regular 6' leash or my lighter weight short tracking line.
I have found that leashes with normal stitching or grommets are NOT good for protection. 

Allk-9.com
Elite k9
As well as Hallmark
Fordogtrainers.com is good..... Just a bit slow IMO.


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Hi there! Tricky borrows my harness for Duke from dogsportgear- and of course I love it- it has the "quick release" but it has another tab that you have to press along with the sides to get it to release.
> 
> I have the 30 ft, 2 foot and tab in the gripper leads for Dooney- I like them- HOWEVER- I want to go find a long lunge line used for horses for her bitework. That material is much easier on the hands than the gripper lead or a leather lead.
> 
> So where in central florida are you training?


I didn't even think about long lunge lines for horses. That is what I am looking for! Thanks!

I am just starting out in Dade City with a new club there. Full Grip Schutzhund Club? Really great group of people. I love it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We love the Julius K9 IDC harness. Lightweight and very quick to put on/take off. We have a few 10 ft Biothane lines that I think we got from All K9. I don't love the gripper leads, we have a few and they hang in the equipment room collecting dust. 
Uma in her orange Julius K9 harness (my husband has a kiwi green and my daughter has a red one, the club has a black one for a loaner) In our house we had to order by color to avoid arguments of who has which stuff .


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

Just posted a Kato album to my profile


----------

